# NAS, Vidéos et app



## Remox (14 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour  à tous,

Je dispose de vidéos sur mon NAS que je souhaite lire en streaming sur mon iPad. J'ai donc téléchargé les applications Synology qui vont bien et VLC.
Or je remarque que certaines vidéos sont lues uniquement sur VLC et d'autre par l'application Synology. Jusque là pas de problème, je peux jongler entre les deux applications. Par contre sur certaines vidéos je remarque de gros "lag", de la pixellisation  pendant la lecture de la vidéo : très chiant.

Je voulais donc avoir votre avis sur l'origine de ce problème.

Voici ma config :
- iPad 4 32go
- VLC iOS // Synology Vidéo
- lecture de fichiers MKV >4GO (parfois 9go)


J'ai soulevé quelques hypothèses :
- vieillesse de mon iPad -> passage en iPad Air 2 ?
- Applications de lecture vidéos non optimales -> j'ai entendu parler de nPlayer et InFuse Pro. Quelle est la meilleure ?
- Fichiers mkv beaucoup trop lourds pour un iPad -> Réduire la qualité des vidéos ?

Auriez-vous des réponses à mes hypothèses ?

Je vous remercie d'avance


----------



## esales (14 Juillet 2015)

Je lis également des "gros" mkv sur mon iPad Air 2 via un NAS et je n'ai aucun problème que ce soit avec l'application Syno ou via VLC.
Le problème vient certainement du réseau. C'est souvent le goulet d'étranglement.


----------



## Remox (14 Juillet 2015)

Merci pour ta réponse.

Pourtant je dispose d'une très bonne connexion.


----------



## lineakd (14 Juillet 2015)

@Remox & esales, peut dépendre aussi de vos nas.


----------



## esales (14 Juillet 2015)

Débit ethernet et débit wifi doivent être suffisant pour permettre un débit constant


----------

